# Is humidity the problem



## calmspeak (Sep 18, 2007)

Well today another mantid molted (chinese, 14 in all) and he too is bent in the middle. This is the 4th one to be bent after molting. He like the others came out straight as a pin and seemed smooth and straight while drying, but when hanging upside down his abdomen droops down. I honestly don't know why. Containers are deep and wide, sticks aren't in the way and the other 10 seem to be fine. I really am stumped by this. Am I doing something wrong? I understand chinese aren't the easiest to rear and do have problems but 4 bent ones ( 1 died ) Has any one else had this problem? Could it be a humidity problem? They eat as well as the others but I wonder if they will make it to adulthood. Has anyone else had this problem? Could it be an unhealthy batch? Is that possible? :?

cheers


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2007)

what is the humidity level?


----------



## Mantida (Sep 18, 2007)

I had this problem before with my male chinese. His abdomen bent at a 90 degree angle.

I wouldn't say the problem is humidity, because my chinese was kept at a pretty dry humidity level. I just took him out of his cage and put him next to the window. The only thing you can do is keep him from hanging totally upside down. Once they get wings, their abdomen will be supported by the wings and it won't be a problem. Right now the only thing you can do is keep those mantids from being completely upside down.


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what the humidity level is as I have no gauge, but interesting about the male thing cause 3 of them are male. I think it might be hard to keep them from hanging cause they like it so much. I guess I have to wait it out see what happens. Thanks guys.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 19, 2007)

You should take a look at other mantis nymphs, like orchids. They are naturally bent or something.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

> I had this problem before with my male chinese. His abdomen bent at a 90 degree angle.I wouldn't say the problem is humidity, because my chinese was kept at a pretty dry humidity level. I just took him out of his cage and put him next to the window. The only thing you can do is keep him from hanging totally upside down. Once they get wings, their abdomen will be supported by the wings and it won't be a problem. Right now the only thing you can do is keep those mantids from being completely upside down.


The mantis hanging upside down is not the problem. Mantids prefer to hang upside down most of the time.


----------



## Mantida (Sep 19, 2007)

> The mantis hanging upside down is not the problem. Mantids prefer to hang upside down most of the time.


Yes, the actual abdomen bending was an unknown cause and wasn't caused by the hanging. But it did affect the bend; The weight of the entire mantis would cause the abdomen to droop down. But if the mantis was a vertical or horizontal position the abdomen returned to its normal state.

My mantids usually go into a vertical position (head down) when placed near a window. It helped my chinese to keep his abdomen somewhat straight until he could get his wings and be able to hang again.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 20, 2007)

This is common with this species and generally happens when they are very fat.

It is nothing to do with humidity or a bad moult.

It should be fine.


----------

